# Middle TN Centuries, Late summer



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone planning on doing either the H.O.T. 100 (Murfreesboro TN, Aug 22) or the Clarksville Sunrise Century (Clarksville TN, Sept 5) this year?

A plug for the Clarksville century: It's as close to a pancake flat century as I know. They include the loan of a timing chip if you pre-register so if you're weird you can document a personal best century time. 

For elite riders, they have a group that does a sub-4-hour with a police escort to stop traffic at intersections and support vehicles to pass bottles and food. Last year's elite group set a new course record of 3:44:55.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm planning on doing the Clarksville century.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd like to do the Clarksville century, but it's too early to know my September schedule. If it works out, I'd also like to do Crazy George's Ride the Sky in Cookeville, TN

http://www.active.com/page/Event_De...&assetId=94d8ee36-1e0d-4685-9779-81f74519eec8


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

EMB145 Driver said:


> I'd like to do the Clarksville century, but it's too early to know my September schedule. If it works out, I'd also like to do Crazy George's Ride the Sky in Cookeville, TN
> 
> http://www.active.com/page/Event_De...&assetId=94d8ee36-1e0d-4685-9779-81f74519eec8



I've ridden that route several times. It's fun. The hills before Monterey aren't fun ;-D Steep and dangerous if you're not riding with a group. Blind curves n' such.


----------

